
What Made the Aeron Chair an Icon - ohjeez
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3057277/what-made-the-aeron-chair-an-icon
======
nowprovision
The article talks about the design choices as the reason for success but I
think the expense of the chair and need to perceive some related value caused
the, in my opinion, over-rated reputation, coders attributing their 14hr
marathons and their 10x factors to some chair, in some instances their new
physical posture, tone and health all due to the magic of a $1000+ chair.

In my experience having worked in an office which was all Aeron chairs for
several months I feel no different now on this $100 office mate chair or any
of similar priced chair at the various co-working places I visit. I should
note too Im not exactly in great shape.

tl;dr - price and talk made the Aeron chair an icon

~~~
officialchicken
100% agree - it's a status symbol. Anyone remember the "consulting" that came
with it to learn the 1000 different adjustments? Dot-com at it's peak.

I added an adjustable-height keyboard tray screwed into the bottom of a desk
and it will give anyone much better ergo than any chair alone.

Each time I get one, I replace it with a patio/lawn chair (+keyboard tray) and
cut the legs to my height - those are actually designed to be sat in for
hours. The first time my boss was a bit perturbed until I put the "extra"
chair in his office.

A copy of the AIA Graphic Standards Manual[1] has charts for work tables and
desks shows just how wrong not having a keyboard tray is for ergo.

[1] [http://www.graphicstandards.com/](http://www.graphicstandards.com/)

